# New home



## snakegirlie (Nov 27, 2015)

Moved my female jag out of the rack and put her into one of my big enclosures. I think she is enjoying it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 28, 2015)

[MENTION=40126]snakegirlie[/MENTION], Although i am not a real lover of Jags (unless they are the "E" type) i do love the coloration and patterning on yours, i think she should be happy there.  ...................Ron


----------



## Snapped (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice looking Jag, and a great branch, I'm always on the look out for some chunky branches and can never find any lol


----------



## snakegirlie (Nov 28, 2015)

Snapped said:


> Nice looking Jag, and a great branch, I'm always on the look out for some chunky branches and can never find any lol



Thank you  yeah I was very happy when I found this branch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 29, 2015)

Snapped said:


> Nice looking Jag, and a great branch, I'm always on the look out for some chunky branches and can never find any lol



I don't know how close your closest beach is but i have found that the best pieces of wood are to be found after a good storm or flood, some rivers after a flood are a good place to find some good aged branches as well.  ......................Ron


----------



## Snapped (Nov 29, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> I don't know how close your closest beach is but i have found that the best pieces of wood are to be found after a good storm or flood, some rivers after a flood are a good place to find some good aged branches as well.  ......................Ron



Not too close to a beach here Ron, but there is a river not too far, I'll keep my eye out,thanks for tip.


----------

